

Why You Should Never Have More Than Nine Browser Tabs Open - mark_nsx
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2013/02/why-you-should-never-have-more-than-nine-browser-tabs-open/

======
conorgdaly
_when you have so many tabs open that you can’t see the anything but the
favicons, you’ll waste lots of time hunting down that one elusive page._ [sic]

In Firefox, Tree Style Tab extension makes this a non-issue. Tabs are arranged
in a vertical column down the side with an adjustable column width.

